# Fucking Corriander!!!



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

What is the obsession with putting this stuff in everything.. As you may have guessed I'm not a fan of Fresh Corriander. I don't hate it, but it's strong flavour overpowers everything else.

Who is responsible!!! I think it must be twats like Jamie Oliver, convincing people, and therefore retailers, that it is 'posh' and desired.... god damn it, I just want a straitforward enlish sandwich, not some lardy-dar fancy wierd shite! Some fucking sandwiches don't even say in the ingrediants and they have it!!!! grrrrrrrr


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

I couldn't do it myself, the thought of getting it up my 'japeye' just makes me wince!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm the same with tomatoes, try buying a sandwich without them :evil:


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

I used to like Nestle clusters before they started adding almonds :evil:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> I'm the same with tomatoes, try buying a sandwich without them :evil:


My cheese and pickle lunch time sarnie was completely devoid of tomatoes. As was my tuna and cucumber yesterday. And I am pretty sure that a recent prawn butty lacked red fruit content. Plus if i get one more ham and mustard without toms.....:wink:


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

Have you tried a fancy, exensive Pret A Manger sandwich?
They put everything but the kitchen sink in there and they all end up tasting the same...like shit. :? 
John.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Never go there now after I asked for the works and they _didn't_ put the kitchen sink in. Disgusting service! :x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I LOVE Coriander; on Indian Curry [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> I'm the same with tomatoes, try buying a sandwich without them :evil:


Try buying a sandwich that has no cheese, tomato, tuna, mustard.....

Egg and cress for me it is then!


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

ahhh the herb.... thought you were talking about your Wife's obsession with the ITV soap.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> I LOVE Coriander; on Indian Curry [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


+1 :wink:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Also try it chopped into assorted salad with Tai fish cakes :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Coriander, coconut, lemon grass lime and chili made into a pesto is lovely with grilled fish or chicken. Drool


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hilly10 said:


> Also try it chopped into assorted salad with Tai fish cakes :wink:





garyc said:


> Coriander, coconut, lemon grass lime and chili made into a pesto is lovely with grilled fish or chicken. Drool


Now you are talking!! I'm glad "Curry Friday Night" is nigh  [smiley=chef.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## PIPTT (May 6, 2002)

how about coriander and garlic naan, if buying shop bought naan grab some foil, drizzle with water, wrap, put in/under gentle heat source (george formby works great) for around 5 minutes

meantime, grab a ramikin or similar, put in a little butter (or other spread is ok) , add chopped fresh cori and crushed garlic, micro for 30 secs, stir and leave

open foil, naan will be really fluffy by now, drizzle with above, serve whilst hot

this is the best way to do shop bought naans. you can also make them very easily as shown, this is a great site (not just for cooking);

http://www.videojug.com/film/how-to-make-naan-bread


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

I'm with lockstock on this one.
I hate the stuff, that, and Garlic.
I have now trained my favorite indian restarant, NO Green stuff or Garlic.
Oh and dont bother telling me, Garlic is good for you. Not if it makes you stay awake all night drinking pint after pint of water,it affects me like an overdose of salt.Shite both of them. [smiley=toilet.gif]


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

GRANNY said:


> I'm with lockstock on this one.
> I hate the stuff, that, and Garlic.
> I have now trained my favorite indian restarant, NO Green stuff or Garlic.
> Oh and dont bother telling me, Garlic is good for you. Not if it makes you stay awake all night drinking pint after pint of water,it affects me like an overdose of salt.Shite both of them. [smiley=toilet.gif]


I bet you also have chips in preference to rice. :wink:

Curry without garlic.... _Chuckle_


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

2 night to curry night


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Then there's coriander seeds as well as leaf - both fantastic in curries


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

What are those hard lumps in curries that taste like washing powder?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Chef's fingers?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

saint said:


> Chef's fingers?


Uggghhhhh


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I've heard of ladies fingers :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> I've heard of ladies fingers :wink:


You got there first :lol: :lol:


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> 2 night to curry night


Or is that "0ne sleep" now until curry night! :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

CamV6 said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > 2 night to curry night
> ...


One sleep until curry night  [smiley=chef.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------

